# How to machine polish USA



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Came across this whilst looking at a Wolfgang fuzion video :doublesho






Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Always a pleasure to watch a master at work!!!! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I told ya that you where doing all wrong chongo :lol: that must look fantastic in the direct sun.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

i Did wonder how you can mar paintwork with claying a car now i know !


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Better to post it in the funnies section.

No different to the shock horror stories of people watching a fine car going for a £5 special wash. Nothing to see here move along......


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ultra said:


> I told ya that you where doing all wrong chongo :lol: that must look fantastic in the direct sun.


Can you just imagine :doublesho


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Better to post it in the funnies section.
> 
> No different to the shock horror stories of people watching a fine car going for a £5 special wash. Nothing to see here move along......


Is that right


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

holy s**t he might aswell have washed it with a brillo pad.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

That was brutal to watch. He must have received his experience in a vehicle collision repair facility. You never know what you will see on YouTube.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Do you think a body shop does it any differently with time to pussy foot around for a couple of days like a pro detailer?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

amazing what horrors the wax has hidden though


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I thought maybe I was doing it wrong until I saw the other replies! He's certainly energetic with the clay brick!


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, I had a good laugh. I don't get chance these days to clay and fully correct my paintwork - all this time I have been doing it wrong, I even attended a days training course and feel cheated out of my money!

LOL


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

That's just appalling, howxcould you 'out' a fellow pro like that Chongo? Is it 'cos he wears the same uniform as you?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

His name is Jeff Suggs - more like Jeff Sucks :lol:

What a cowboy!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> That's just appalling, howxcould you 'out' a fellow pro like that Chongo? Is it 'cos he wears the same uniform as you?


I don't like copycats :lol:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Just in case you wanted to know how to deal with overspray. Another of his video's.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> I don't like copycats :lol:


Fair enough - it was the medallion wasn't it:wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

saul said:


> Just in case you wanted to know how to deal with overspray. Another of his video's.
> 
> Spray Paint Vandalism Repair / Dodge Challenger RT / National Overspray Removal Services - YouTube


The end music :argie: priceless :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

It's actually quite a good video for teaching.
Should be made a sticky against others working so that newbies can see the difference between over aggressive working on the paint.
Always tell people to clean and treat the paint as gently as you'd clean dirt outta your eye.........I wouldn't let anyone clean dirt outta my eye that enthusiastically :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Is it just my eyes or are the silver letters on the bonnet not silver anymore at the end..

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------

